# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Bodybuilding.gr Events >  Bodybuilding.gr Air Force Team

## Polyneikos

*Bodybuilding.gr* *Air Force Team*  :01. Mr. Green: 

Ακόμα και στα 3500 πόδια πετάξαμε, για να βρούμε τον καταλληλότερο χώρο για το Ατλας III.  :03. Thumb up:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## giannis64

τρελοι για δεσιμο ειστε ρε παλιοπαιδα.. :01. Mr. Green:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ωραιοι παιδια!!! :03. Thumb up:      Τελικα αποφασισατε; Το ατλας ιιι θα γινει στο ανοικτο γηπεδο η στο κλειστο οπως φαινεται απο ψηλα; :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Smile:

----------


## grtech

Ωραίο το team και ψύχραιμο, top gun καταστάσεις  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  ... τέρμα τα chemical trails απο τώρα ξεκινάνε οι bodybuilderoψεκασμοί, το online shop θα παρέχει και αποστολές από αέρος με δώρο το πακέτο μπόμπα.  :08. Turtle:

----------


## NASSER

Φοβερές φώτο, μπράβο σε Κώστα και Πάνο!!  :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## panakos

σας ζηλευω!!!!απιστευτες φωτο!! :08. Toast:

----------


## Muscleboss

> *Bodybuilding.gr* *Air Force Team* 
> 
> Ακόμα και στα 3500 πόδια πετάξαμε, για να βρούμε τον καταλληλότερο χώρο για το Ατλας III.



Ωραία περάσαμε! Ευχαριστώ τον Κώστα για τις ωραίες φώτο και τη βοήθεια στη συγκυβέρνηση.  :03. Thumb up:

----------

